# Lamb shoulder and neck pieces?



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

I got a good deal on a few packages labeled "lamb shoulder and neck pieces" but I want to make sure the bone in them is okay to feed before I do.

Can anyone answer?

Here's a pic of one package, just for reference:










Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We love giving whole lamb necks but they are hard to come by. The bones should be just fine for a larger dog, definitely a good chew. With that being said, I wouldn't give these to a newly switched dog that is used to digesting bones.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks!

He's been eating bones for about two and a half months now. Should I wait?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would give it a shot at this point. But only give him about a half ration of it at first and see how he does with it.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it possible his body won't digest the bones if he swallows them or is it just possible he won't be able to chew up the bones? 

Thx again!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He can digest the bones, it just depends on how well he digests them. The bones are much tougher than poultry bones and can be harder to digest, especially for newbie raw eaters.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, I see, good to know - thanks!

He does eat beef rib bones and pork shoulder bones fairly frequently without any problem. He did have issues with those at first though.

Thanks again!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh then he should handle lamb neck bones with no problem!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I give Max pork and venison neck bones in large bits but I would not feed those small ones. I found a package of $1 lamb neck bones in 3x3x1" bits and the humans got them, not the dog. He eats some of the bone in vertebra, not all. I don't want him to eat all that bone and I sure don't want him to try to swallow that small bone whole.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I am not a fan of machine sawed bones. I think it makes them sharp and it cuts them way down in size so they could be a choking hazard. 

I would feed the meaty parts. I would throw those sawed bones away.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, not really a fan of anything cut, my boy dog will cut up his mouth if he tries to eat those types of bones. I think being a totally white dog his pigment has its disadvantages.


----------

